# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  انا و نور - قصة حقيقية ... بقلم محمود غسان

## Mahmoud Ghassan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





أنا و نور -  قصة حقيقية . . .

أنا اسمي حازم , لقد انتهيت من الثانوية العامة للتو , و ها أنا حائر ,  ماذا افعل ؟ , التحق بالجامعة ام اتجه إلى الحياة العملية ؟؟ ...

نعم هذا ما حدث ..... , أما عن عائلتي أبي يعمل في احد البنوك فراشا لموظفين البنك و عندما علم بأني اجتزت الثانوية قال لي : " حمد لله يا بني , ها أنت اجتزت الثانوية العامة بكل مشاكلها , حان الوقت كي تعرف ماذا تريد من حياتك "
قلت له بكل سعادة : " إن مجموعي يخولني لدخول الجامعة التي أريدها "
رد بكل هدوء : " و هل ترى اني املك مالا , كي ادفع لك تكاليف الدراسة على مدى أربع أعوام "
صعقت عندما قال هذه الجملة التي لم أتوقعها على أي حال ..

" حسنا و ما العمل الآن "
- " أريدك ان تساعدني في عملي يا بني ... "

و قبل ان يكمل جملته قلت له : " ماذا تقول ؟؟ هل هذا مصيري ؟ بعد عناء تلك السنين , اعمل خادما للموظفين و الموظفات ؟؟ "
جلس أبي ثم قال : " يا بني , لقد اشتعل الرأس شيبا , و لم اعد قادرا على العمل كما كنت سابقا , من غيرك الذي سوف يـُطعم أمك و أختك الصغيرة ؟ , هيا أخبرني .... "

لم يكن لدي خيار أو حل آخر , لذلك وافقت على العمل لخدمة .. .. . . . .


للتحميل القصة كاملة بصيغة pdf من هنا

الرجاء الرد رد بناء و ليس ردود المقصود منها زيادة عدد المشاركات
( رد يناقش القصة لاني اود معرفة رأيكم بالأحداث لانها قصة واقعية )

كتبت بواسطة محمود غسان
26/6/2011

----------

